# band vfm



## twang (May 10, 2015)

being a noob, I had this thought.for the same amount of rubber ,what is more efficient, a 20mm band or a double 10mm band? for power, longevity etc?

thanks .


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Twang

I could be mistaken, but I think power and speed wise the 2 setups would pretty much be the same as long as the draw length is the same. I do think it is easier to make single bandsets though, just from my experience making double band sets can be a little more finicky. 1 thing to remember though is if you take 10mm band and make them longer for full butterfly(about double your normal draw length) it will have the same speed and power as 20mm with a standard draw length.

Tyrone


----------

